# Has anyone tried vitamin C to complete a miscarriage?



## heatherRN

I have been reading about high doses of vitamin C to induce early abortion/miscarriage, but has anyone tried it when they are suffering a missed miscarriage? My baby was absent for u/s at 9 weeks (was present at 7 weeks with heartbeat and was present at 8 weeks, but with a slow heartbeat). I have been spotting for 3 weeks and waiting for this process to complete. I have had acupuncture, tried herbs, and now I am trying vitamin c because I saw somewhere that it impairs the progesterone. I am just wondering if anyone has tried it with a miscarriage this late since all the stuff i read is for like 4-6 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## alegna

I tried it- it had no effect. I had a blighted ovum at 20 weeks. It didn't do anything.










-Angela


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

I tried it with acupuncture, as well as ginger and parsely tea and hourly accupressure. I can't say for sure if it contributed or not, maybe it was the combination, but something worked.







to you.


----------



## heatherRN

Well, I want to say that I started bleeding 36 hours after starting the vitamin C. I had tried other herbs and acupuncture and only had spotting. I have been taking 1000 mg of vitamin C every 2-3 hours (and waking once in the middle of the night) and things seem to be heading in the right direction. I am now going to add dong quai to kick up the uterine effort, but I am happy to say I think I am really getting this miscarriage underway.
Thanks everyone for your support.

Wanted to add this site for anyone interested in vitamin C http://www.sisterzeus.com/vit_c_ab.html


----------



## alegna

I'm so glad that things seem to be progressing for you. Waiting is so hard.

-Angela


----------



## happyfrog

my midwife gave me a bottle of something that helped - it was for miscarriage and uterine cleansing. .. . i took it for 10 days. . ..

but i started taking it AFTER my twins were delivered dead. . ... i sort of held out hope until then, evne though i knew they were either dead or would die after birth if they were alive (at the time i didn't know i had twins) - i was 15weeks and knew there was no chance of survival, but still, hope. . .you know. . .

((hugs)) to you on your loss


----------



## zonapellucida




----------



## heatherRN

Well, this seems to be the combo that worked for me. Vitamin C and dong quai per the website mentioned previously. I am bleeding and passing tissue/clots. I feel relieved in a way that this miscarriage is definitely in process now. Thanks for all your thoughts and kind words, they have brought me much peace.








See some of you in TTC soon.


----------

